
Netflix Prize Movie Similarity Visualization - chromophore
http://www.the-ensemble.com/content/netflix-prize-movie-similarity-visualization
======
keltex
I wonder what's the significance of these "hub" movies like "Big Momma's
House" and "Passenger 57"?

------
jimmybot
Cool. Needs a Google Maps interface.

~~~
modeless
How about a Seadragon interface? <http://seadragon.com/view/avv>

~~~
jimmybot
Scrolling actually does what you think it would do. Yeah, that's really nice.
I like it a lot. Thanks for the link, hadn't heard about Seadragon before. I
was also alluding to the fact that you can't text search the visualization for
movies ie "New York, NY" ~ "Better Luck Tomorrow", both points on an image.
Maybe easier said than done, but the whole point of the visualization is to
give people a better understanding of the information.

------
jerryji
Why is it a strict 2D tree instead of a 3D mesh?

~~~
queensnake
Probably just easier to display, it's going to be displayed as 2D anyway. You
can be sure that the original space is many, many dimensions.

~~~
huhtenberg
It should still be a mesh, not a tree.

------
PebblesRox
The colors seem backwards to me. Red should signify the more intense
connections as it is a bolder, stronger color than yellow.

------
beilabs
Why does Lord of the Flies lead to me being recommended Lord of the Flies?

~~~
nobody_nowhere
There's a 1960s version and a 1990s version -- probably one node for each

~~~
beilabs
That makes much more sense now. Thanks.

------
jpwagner
Is color somehow representative of depth?

